# Chargeur sur PowerBook G4 15 Alu



## fridaythe13 (31 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

Voilà j'ai un petit soucis avec le chargeur de mon powerbook G4 15'. Il était déjà un peu délicat, il fallait le titiller un peu pour que le contact se fasse correctement. mais là depuis deux jours j'ai beau le titiller, plus moyen de faire le contact (pas de lumière verte ou orange). 

j'ai lu par ailleurs que les chargeurs des powerbook et ibook avaient déjà posés pas mal de problemes.  est ce que y'a des gens dans le même cas ? est ce que certain ont une idée de la cause du probleme ? des solutions ?

merci à tous !


----------



## oflorent (12 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à toi tout seul,

C'est une problématique assez fréquente sur les PB G4 15 : le chargeur est fragile, surtout le cordon.

J'ai eu le même problème : une solution, changer la bête...

NB : pendant mes 5 ans de vie commune avec mon PB G4 15, j'ai utilisé 3 chargeurs....


----------

